
UK phone masts attacked amid 5G-coronavirus conspiracy theory - montalbano
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2020/apr/04/uk-phone-masts-attacked-amid-5g-coronavirus-conspiracy-theory
======
jon889
I could understand people being concerned about cancer or something. But to
link 5G to Coronavirus just shows we have reached a new level of stupid in
this country. (Which is saying a lot given Brexit, the previous General
election result and how some people have reacted to the lockdown)

------
cwbrandsma
I see the crazy is getting out. Conspiracy theory that 5g is responsible for
the coronavirus.

------
hanspedah
Good! I hope many people will follow.

~~~
geofft
Can you explain why you think this is good?

~~~
hanspedah
I don't want a smarthome, smartmeters and a future where every IoT device,
f.e. TVs, is built with their own 5g modem to spy on citizens. This is going
to be the fundament of a survelliance age of never seen, previously
unimaginable, intensity. I certainly did not ask for 5g and many did not. I
don't care about the claimed crazy high download rate, which obviously will
even drop as more people use it.

~~~
inDigiNeous
Yeah me neither. Who even asked for being able to stream more videos while
walking down the street or in the metro or whatever? People are already locked
enough to their phones, why enable it even more ?

I just don't see any other logic in rolling in 5G than the hardware and
telecoms manufacturers patting themselves in the back in selling people more
useless infrastructure and hardware.

I mean, shouldn't we somehow try to alleviate the current situation of people
watching their phones all the time, and not make it worse ? Part of me is
happy that people are taking to the streets and destroying these high
frequency emitting basestations. We haven't even tested what these do in the
long run.

~~~
oxidising
I really don't think these conspiracy theory led comments belong on HN at all,
condoning uninformed/misled people destroying equipment is ridiculous.

